# Flower crown?



## Xme (Mar 19, 2020)

To anyone already playing, can we make a flower crown right away?? When I start tonight
I’m going to pick my hair style off of this. Thank youuuu!


----------



## Slothie (Mar 19, 2020)

I haven't seen it day 1. I actually haven't seen any flowers day 1 - besides the ones i planted - so maybe you need to grow some flowers, then pick them to get the recipe?


----------



## Xme (Mar 19, 2020)

Slothie said:


> I haven't seen it day 1. I actually haven't seen any flowers day 1 - besides the ones i planted - so maybe you need to grow some flowers, then pick them to get the recipe?



Okay thank you so much for letting me know!!


----------

